# thoughts on savage rifles



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

was just wondering how acurate and reliable savage rifles are, the local shop has a used .308 savage that is in really good shape and was thinking of getting it. Any thoughts or info would be great.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Savage bolt-action rifles are quality rifles for the $$$$ spent. They are generally considered by many shooters as a "workhorse" rifle---strong, dependable, reliable, & can get the job done.

However the factory trigger mechanisms are routinely replaced with a timney or basix brand trigger. 

Does the rifle you are considering have a wood or synthetic stock ????


----------

